# BBC releases rediscovered Doctor Who episodes as iTunes exclusives



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*BBC releases rediscovered Doctor Who episodes as iTunes exclusives*

There are a few things that make Doctor Who fans wince in pain, none more so than mentioning the BBC's policy of deleting its archives of early '60s episodes. However, enterprising fans have scoured the globe looking for film canisters, and all but 106 had been found -- until now.

Nine new episodes, including parts 1, 2, 4, 5 and 6 of The Enemy Of The World as well as episodes 2, 4, 5 and 6 of The Web of Fear were discovered in Nigeria earlier this year.

Full Story Here


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Not Just Doctor Who, Dad's Army too.


----------

